# problème de relève du courrier avec Mail sur Ipad



## stwing (21 Février 2015)

Bonjour,

J'ai une question et un souci avec l'application de Mail de mon Ipad Air 16G Wifi.

Je commence par la question. Lorsque l'on relève ses mails, est-il possible de les sélectionner tous d'un coup pour ensuite les mettre tous ensemble à la corbeille ? En effet, je reçois chaque jours une centaine de mails dont la majeure partie va aller à la poubelle direct. Pour l'instant, je dois les sélectionner un par un pour mettre le tout à la corbeille (ce qui est très fastidieux surtout si on n'a pas relevé son courrier depuis plusieurs jours...).


Le problème maintenant. Lorsque je relève mon courrier j'ai parfois des anciens mails datant de plusieurs jours qui resurgissent à la suite des nouveaux. Hier c'était le pompon il m'a "exhumé" 40000 mails (ça doit représenter un an de mails). J'ai été obligé de supprimer mes comptes mails pour ensuite les réinstaller car cela aurait beaucoup trop fastidieux de les supprimer manuellement (surtout compte tenu du souci que je soulève dans ma question précédente).


Je vous remercie pour votre aide.


----------



## pascalformac (21 Février 2015)

stwing a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai une question et un souci avec l'application de Mail de mon Ipad Air 16G Wifi.
> 
> ...



plusieurs facons là
https://discussions.apple.com/thread/5629196



> Le problème maintenant. Lorsque je relève mon courrier j'ai parfois des anciens mails datant de plusieurs jours qui resurgissent à la suite des nouveaux. Hier c'était le pompon il m'a "exhumé" 40000 mails (ça doit représenter un an de mails). J'ai été obligé de supprimer mes comptes mails pour ensuite les réinstaller car cela aurait beaucoup trop fastidieux de les supprimer manuellement (surtout compte tenu du souci que je soulève dans ma question précédente).



tu ne donnes aucun détail sur type de compte ( pop imap , chez qui)

ca peut venir 
d'une boite de reception ( en ligne)  bien remplie
il est judicieux de ranger -en ligne- dans des bal d'archives

le fait que y a "4.000" laisserait penser que c'est de l'imap
là aussi on peut regler ( en ligne) pour ranger archiver  et si possible s'arranger pour que  des bal d'archives (en ligne)  ne soient pas synchronisées


----------



## stwing (1 Mars 2015)

Bonjour,

Merci pour ta réponse mais je ne suis pas parvenu à résoudre ces questions.

- je suis allé sur le lien mais la solution ne fonctionne pas. Elle devait être adaptée à une version antérieure. Je ne rien trouvé non plus sur le net. Je trouve quand même aberrant qu'une fonction aussi "basique" et utile ne puisse pas avoir être prévu par Apple dans Mail...

- ce n'est pas 4000 mais 40000 mails que j'ai reçu d'un coup... Mes comptes sont paramètres en pop (ils sont sur mon mac, mon iphone et mon ipad). Il s'agit de comptes free, laposte.net et sfr. 
Le fait que j'ai récupéré 40000 messages me laisse penser que j'ai dû récupérer 1 an de messages. C'est étrange d'autant que sur ces même boîtes en ligne je n'en ai pas autant de stockés...


----------



## pascalformac (1 Mars 2015)

* va ranger tes messages en ligne 
de maniere à avoir les receptions en ligne  quasi vides
( voire vides)
=> messages rangés dans des BAL (libelés) d'archives

* bien verifier que t'es en pop
( sur les outils récents le reglage par defaut est imap )


----------



## imerne (3 Mars 2015)

stwing a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai une question et un souci avec l'application de Mail de mon Ipad Air 16G Wifi.
> 
> Je commence par la question. Lorsque l'on relève ses mails, est-il possible de les sélectionner tous d'un coup pour ensuite les mettre tous ensemble à la corbeille ?



Oui, "Modifier" puis "Tout Marquer" et "Corbeille". Pour les autres questions je ne sais pas.


----------

